# Deuteronomy 30:11-14 and Pleasing God



## Kentaro (Nov 5, 2009)

"For this commandment that I command you today is not too hard for you, neither is it far off. It is not in heaven, that you should say, 'Who will ascend to heaven for us and bring it to us, that we may hear it and do it?' Neither is it beyond the sea, that you should say, 'Who will go over the sea for us and bring it to us, that we may hear it and do it?' But the word is very near you. It is in your mouth and in your heart, so that you can do it. 

While I am acquainted with the 3 uses of the Law, and the other post dealing with this verse, and I know I am justified, I still don't understand how we can obey His commandments, even if we are regenerate, because of our sins. I realize that the fruit that the Holy Spirit produces in our emotions, will and actions would be pleasing to God since they are from Him. Calvin says in his commentary on these verses "it is necessary to come to the Gospel, wherein that rigorous requirement is relaxed, because, through the interposition of pardon, the will to obey is pleasing to God instead of perfect obedience."

Any help would be appreciated so that I could have confidence that is it possible to please God.

Thanks,


----------



## Kentaro (Nov 6, 2009)

Also, if there is a book that anyone would recommend on the subject I would also greatly appreciate it.


----------



## YXU (Nov 7, 2009)

Calvin's commentary on Romans gives an explanation to this passage. Hope that will help.


----------



## Kentaro (Nov 8, 2009)

Thank you for your reply. I have looked at Calvin's commentary on Rom. 10:5-8.
Is that what you mean? I guess I'm missing it. I see verses saying that we can do good works pleasing to God, but I can't find any that explain why. Do you know of any verses that would describe God sanctifying our good works of faith?


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Nov 9, 2009)

I think Moses operative words there are "in your heart." Moses is teaching a salvation by grace through faith. That is what true beleivers and true religion has always been about. No different for Israelites at Sinai or on the Plains of Moab.

How are you going to obey the Law? Do you have the ability to go up to heaven and get what you need? No, it has been brought near to you by God, and you need it within you. You need faith in the promise.


----------



## Kentaro (Nov 10, 2009)

Thanks for your response. My confusion is with the phrase "so you can do it". In what sense is God saying they can do His word and what is the relationship to our obedience today? How are our good works pleasing to God today in Christ? That is my struggle for peace of mind. I know I am justified, but I want to know (if possible) that when I try to do good works (according to scripture) that they are pleasing to God even if they are done imperfectly with imperfect motives.


----------



## a mere housewife (Nov 15, 2009)

I think the answer to your question is that our works are pleasing to God because we are united to Christ, who is perfectly acceptable to God? He not only paid for our sins but fulfilled the law on our behalf: so neither the sinful actions that we do can accuse us, nor the actions that we do which are good in themselves, but which we do imperfectly: all of that sin is nailed to Christ's cross, and God is free to accept our works as we stand in Christ's perfect righteousness. Below is a section I read today in Ursinus' _Commentary on the Heidelberg Catechism._ I think it states what you have been saying about our works being imperfect, and shows that there is a difference between an action which is sinful in substance (such as adultery) and an action with is sinful by 'accident' -- like worshipping God, which is a good action, but doing so imperfectly -- I think this is what you are asking about? Ursinus says that even the good actions of the wicked are rejected because there is no forgiveness for their sins, and because even their best works are sinful by the 'accident' of not being done to obey or glorify God: but even the sins of the righteous are forgiven, and their works are accepted because they are united to Christ, and because though failing of perfection in many respects, they are done from a regenerate heart of obedience and a desire to glorify God. God is so free to accept them for Christ's sake, that He can actually reward them, with even 'eternal' rewards. I hope that is stated properly (and I hope that if it isn't, someone will correct me.) 



> All the virtues . . . of the unregenerate, such as the chastity of Scipio, the bravery of Julius Caesar, the fidelity of Romulus, the justice of Aristides, &c., although they are in themselves good, and commanded by God, yet they are nevertheless sins by accident, and hateful to God, both because the persons by whom they are done do not please him, not being in a state of reconciliation, and also because they are not done in the manner, nor with the design which God requires; that is, they do not proceed from faith, and are not done for the glory of God. . . .
> There is, therefore, a great difference between the virtues of the regenerate and the unregenerate. For, 1. The good works of the regenerate proceed from faith, and are pleasing to God; but it is different with the works of the unregenerate. 2. The regenerate do all things to the glory of God; the unregenerate and hypocrites act with reference to their own glory. 3. The actions of the regenerate are connected with a sincere desire to obey God; the unregenerate and hypocrites exhibit only an outward profession, without inward obedience. Their virtues are, therefore not such in reality; they are nothing more than shadows, and faint resemblances of that which is truly good. 4. The imperfection of the works of the regenerate is covered by the satisfaction of Christ, and the corruption which is still inherent in them is not imputed unto them, nor is it objected to them that they defile the gifts of God by their sins; but the virtues of the unregenerate which are good in themselves, are and remain sins by accident, and are defiled by many other crimes. 5. The good works of the unregenerate are honored merely with temporal rewards, and that not because they are pleasing to God, but that he may thus invite and encourage them, and others to such honesty and external deportment as is necessary for the well-being of the human race; but God accepts the works of the righteous for the sake of Christ, and graciously crowns them with temporal and eternal rewards, as it is said: "Godliness is profitable unto all things, having the promise of the life that now is, and of that which is to come." (1 Tim. 4:8.) Finally, the unregenerate, by performing works commanded by God, obtain a mitigation of punishment, that they may not with other wicked persons suffer more grievously in this life; but the righteous do these things, not only that their sufferings may be alleviated, but also that they may be entirely freed therefrom.


----------



## Kentaro (Nov 16, 2009)

*Satisfaction of Christ*

Thank you for your reply. That helps.
I think I need to spend more time reading about the satisfaction of Christ
and His atonement for my sin. I know there are a ton of them out there, but could anybody recommend a good book on this topic that also addresses the
issue of pleasing God in our walk with Him?

Thanks again,


----------



## a mere housewife (Nov 16, 2009)

I know other people have read much more and I hope you get some good suggestions: two things I have loved in this regard have been Hugh Martin's sermons in _Christ for Us_, and B. B. Warfield's in _The Saviour of the World_. Perhaps my favorite so far has been Martin Luther's sermons on John 14, which my husband is currently reading to me on Sundays. (In fact, I think I will post a favorite quote to the board .

This is something I have struggled with as well and feel I am only just understanding more fully -- at least to the point where the knowledge that there will be sin my efforts to obey is not a reason to cripple me from making them. I was terrified to read the section on sin by Ursinus because typically those sections are fairly crippling, but it wound up being one of the most comforting and helpful things I have read. I'm glad it was helpful for your question as well.
http://www.amazon.com/Luthers-Works...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1258401654&sr=1-1


----------



## Peairtach (Dec 1, 2009)

Kentaro said:


> Thanks for your response. My confusion is with the phrase "so you can do it". In what sense is God saying they can do His word and what is the relationship to our obedience today? How are our good works pleasing to God today in Christ? That is my struggle for peace of mind. I know I am justified, but I want to know (if possible) that when I try to do good works (according to scripture) that they are pleasing to God even if they are done imperfectly with imperfect motives.



Neither the Israelite believers nor us today can _perfectly_ keep God's law _in this life._

Our justification by faith in the Person and Work of Christ, means that God looks at and accepts our works to the extent that they are good in Him and His perfect obedience.

At conversion we are also given a new heart so that we can do truly good works from a truly good motive, which is impossible for the unbeliever. The unbeliever has no true love for the true God.

It's important to understand the differences between justification and sanctification as two aspects of the salvation of the truly born again child of God.

You won't be more justified (and adopted into God's family) in Heaven than you are now. But you will never be perfectly sanctified/sinless until you reach Heaven.

Our often rather pathetic and impure attempts to obey and worship God, which are like filthy rags with gold dust between them, are taken up by Christ - our Great High Priest - and sanctified and presented as pure thank offerings to the Father. Just as our prayers are mediated by the Spirit and Christ e.g. Romans 8.

God can then be pleased with our good works such as they are. But we are saved for Heaven only by what Christ has already done on our behalf, many centuries ago. 

We are all priests (believers are) offering up non-bloody sacrifices of praise, prayer and thought, word and action, through Christ and His perfect bloody atoning sacrifice.


----------



## Kentaro (Dec 14, 2009)

*Good works pleasing to God*

Thank you for your reply.
So our good works don't have to be perfect to be pleasing to God, as long
as they are of faith and in accord with Scripture? And when God said they
could do it (obey His command) that would have followed having their hearts circumcised their hearts,like the new hearts (regeneration) given to us?

Can you direct me to any verses that describe Christ's priestly work
purifying or making our "thank offerings" acceptable?

Thanks


----------

